# Transylvania, Romania?



## dan.ro (May 31, 2011)

Hi, 

I am organizing a photography workshop in Transylvania on July 20-24.

Anyone interested? More details here Photography Workshop in Transylvania :: Authentic Transylvania Tours
Regards,
Daniel


----------



## johnh2005 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am VERY interested.  I can get those days off.  Should I give you my address to send the tickets to?  /smile  But seriously, one day, when I hit the lotto, I will be able to afford stuff like this.  =(


----------



## dan.ro (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi john, 

indeed texas is not that close  
I think the workshop addresses more the ones who are in Europe at that time. So when you'll consider coming to this part of Europe, keep this in mind  

cheers!


----------



## dan.ro (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, 

So in 2011 we've done two workshops and they were great, attendees said they were better than $4-5k workshops done by professional photographers from North America. 
For 2012 we planned a few workshops as well. Transylvania is very photogenic and we'll go again for social documentary and landscape photography. 
We'll also go the Danube Delta for a wildlife and landscape photography workshop. Both places are worth seeing if you happen to be in Europe at those date, we can also do on demand. 
Please take a look and promote them further if you like how they sound Photography workshops :: Via Transylvania Tours

All the best
Daniel


----------

